# My New Rescue Dog, What Breed??



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is my new rescue dog Buster that I got today, was told he was a boxer cross, what do you think?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep, i would go with a boxer cross...

Not sure what with though... ive seen a Boxer X Staffie that had a head like that


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I would agree boxer cross staffie, lovely looking dog


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah I thought staff too x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

he`s pretty :2thumb:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

He is rather scrummy, wasn't 100% on him being crossed with a staff but I reckon so


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 21, 2011)

Staffie/boxer lets make a designer name for it a boffie or a stafer. :roll2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I would have to agree boxer cross with some sort of pitbull most likely staffiy but will say he is gorgeous and can ~i have a celebration please lol?


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

You can have a celebration, quality street, hero, you name it we have it, I have 4 kids do you can imagine how many selection boxes we have lol x


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thankyou I love celebrations lol but am upset they have removed the galaxy truffles this year. I like twirls from heroes lol and 4 kids I would guess around 20 lol I know my o/h two nephews ended up with around ten each lol. My oh is being laery and is asking if he can have an easter egg. Shall I slap him for you lol


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes please, twice lol x


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

hansom boy! :flrt:
i would say american bulldog cross boxer


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

nice dog, how comes he still has his nuts if he was a rescue? :hmm:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Jayne2269 said:


> Yes please, twice lol x


I did lol, he has two hand prints onhis cheeks I'm not saying which ones though


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

looks like am American Bulldog to me.

a pic of him standing would help a little more.

what ever he is he a good looking lad.


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

really reminds me of the american bulldog from 'homeward bound'.. chance..!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

How big is he / is he fully grown?

I'd say American Bulldog, no boxer, possibly crossed with something with a more defined muzzle shape e.g. staffy, even a pointer, dalmation, that type of shape but I wouldn't think that would make up more than a quarter. I think a pet bred Am Bull tbh, or perhaps someone breeding towards a different head shape.

He's stunning, anyway! Good luck with him, hope you get on really well :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I would say an American Bulldog x (possibly ABD x Boxer), it's not got the build of a pure American Bulldog (but the head does scream American Bully to me).


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

this is an american bulldog x boxer that i know

DSCN2126.mp4 video by Jam_Mofoka - Photobucket


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

id go for staffy x boxer if its definitely part boxer. Cant see much boxer in his head. He does look very American Bulldog though.. 

Oooh boxer x staffy? is he excitable?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Many years ago 2 of my neighbours had a boxer x staff and they looked like your boy. Sadly it was when the dangerous dog act came out, the bitch escaped and was picked up by the dog warden, she got destroyed for being of pitbull type :bash:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Many years ago 2 of my neighbours had a boxer x staff and they looked like your boy. Sadly it was when the dangerous dog act came out and the bitch escaped and was picked up by the dog warden, she got destroyed for being of pitbull type :bash:


stupid DDA couldnt tell a staffy from a pitbull if they tried! i watched something a few months ago about this, and about 30% of staffies or something picked up were destroyed in a case of mistaken identity! :bash:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

He is quite excitable but also a gentle giant! Doesn't like dogs when we're out walking but is fine with them indoors, he is simply amazing with children


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

annabel said:


> How big is he / is he fully grown?
> 
> I'd say American Bulldog, no boxer, possibly crossed with something with a more defined muzzle shape e.g. staffy, even a pointer, dalmation, that type of shape but I wouldn't think that would make up more than a quarter. I think a pet bred Am Bull tbh, or perhaps someone breeding towards a different head shape.
> 
> He's stunning, anyway! Good luck with him, hope you get on really well :2thumb:


I would agree with this, body really doesnt look that boxer to me, too even between front and back quarters i would say, but a standing picture would be better. Crossed with something, but no idea what. definitely got more of a muzzle shape nose going on.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Id say american bulldog cross too, would even explain colour and pattern too


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

loos very similar to my dog charlie hes a cross american bulldog and im currently waiting for results of a dog dna test i did 2 weeks ago so i no exactly what he is :2thumb:


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

My boy Charlie looks just like your dog


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Having researched on the internet etc I think I'm
More inclined to say American bulldog x staffy now lol


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

To be honest hs build does not look very boxerish to me for some reason i would def say there is some staffordshire in there but who knows looking at certain crossess it's difficult to tell i once see a dog de Bordeaux x with a staff and it looked like daddy from the dog whisperer.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jayne2269 said:


> Having researched on the internet etc I think I'm
> More inclined to say American bulldog x staffy now lol


This is a decent guess and would prob be what i'd go with but for allwe know it could be a poodle x bulldog lol


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking again the colouration is a common colour of an american bulldog


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah that's what I was thinking, guess ill never know for sure lol


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

jack my boxer x staff










bruno my american bulldog










hope this helps


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

whatever he is he's stunning <3


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

He looks like a boxer cross american bulldog and he is absoloutely gawjus!! :2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## collielynn (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like Boxer Cross for defo, poss with AMB.

Lynn


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well my gorgeous boy, whatever he may be, is now at the vets as he was attacked by a bull mastiff, he's covered in puncture wounds and his leg is really swollen :-(


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I'd say boxer x amb


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Jayne2269 said:


> Well my gorgeous boy, whatever he may be, is now at the vets as he was attacked by a bull mastiff, he's covered in puncture wounds and his leg is really swollen :-(


Ouch!!!

You'll need to socialise him carefully when he's all better, I hope you report the bull mastiff to the dog warden.

Do you know what happened? 

I know that there's an AmBull in our area which is so bouncy he brings out the worst in other dogs so you might have to change how you go about approaching dogs in future, but it sounds really pretty serious so I highly doubt it's the fault of your dog as it sounds like a proper attack rather than a correction from a dominant dog!

I hope he gets better soon and am gutted for you.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

look like a scott to me


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

unfortunately this is a frequent problem with big powerful dogs and is only getting worse as more people keep them. The greater the number of these dogs that are kept then the greater numbers of people who shouldn't have them. There is no easy answer but it is becoming a serious problem with many of these dogs ending up in shelters or worse- maybe the time has come to bring back dog licensing? 

Hope the little (ish!) guy is up and about in no time.


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks asthough its a boxer x Pitbull to me.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there is no pitbull in him! He's back from the vets, is on anti biotics for his leg and I have to keep all his puncture wounds clean, he keeps looking at me with very sad eyes :-(


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

To be honest I would say its got more than 2 breeds boxer staffie but not much staffie due to the size plus boxers ain't that big so I be inclined to say there is some ridge back in there to


----------

